

Matthias Felleisen's Turing Is Useless - spdegabrielle
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/OnHtDP/turing_is_useless.html

======
spdegabrielle
See also BAD HABITS AND HAPHAZARD DESIGN the typically incite full by Eugene
Wallingford
[http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2015-0...](http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2015-02.html#e2015-02-27T15_37_41.htm)

~~~
spdegabrielle
Bloody autocorrect

